# Peerless XLS10 review+pics+excursion vid.



## hcbassplay (Jun 19, 2005)

Okay, I finally got around to doing this, so here it goes:

First of all...










Okay, now that we're rid of that awful thing, here is a shot of the back:










Front










The ventilated spider is very cool... I really like this feature and I'm not sure why it isn't more widely used besides fear of getting crud in the VC gap.










Here's a shot of how the voice coil sits in relation to everything:










The terminals are very solid. Notice where they riveted the garolite terminal mounting board they added some glue to keep it from twisting around. That is such a small detail but a twisty terminal mount is one of my pet peeves.










The leads are very sturdy and feature a good attachment to the cone. Notice the cone vents as well.










The excursion vid can be downloaded HERE
The track is some old bass song I downloaded years ago. I usually listen to rock, oldies, jazz, and reggae so it doesn't get moving this much very often. You will notice a huffing noise on the video which is air rushing in and out of the cone vents. Other than that the motor is very quiet. My zapco studio 150 can't quite push it to full excursion at 300RMS but I think this sub would sing at 500RMS. I don't play it very loud all the time anyways so the studio 150 is plenty for the moment.

I posted a first impressions thread in the general forum stating that this sub pretty much blows the ARC12 it replaced out of the water IMO, which is no small feat for a 10. Maybe seeing the excursion video you guys can see that this thing really does like to move when you tell it. The important thing though, is that at all volume levels from quiet to loud it maintains the same sonic characteristics. It really sounds clean when you are in the mood for loud, but doesn't need to be cranked to sound satisfying.

This sub is really easy on the ears, I have a quad cab dakota and it is in the cabin with me, so I don't have the smoothing effect of it sitting inside the trunk with a rear seat to soften things up before the bass hits my ears. Even on higher pitched bass notes, such as kick drum, it retains a smooth edge but keeps its definition. The f3 of this sub in a sealed box is 79hz, but it sounds much, much lower in car. It has a warm bottom end "thump" and still has enough clarity so that instruments such as bass guitar and kick drum can be differentiated from each other. I would call its sound well balanced. I am overall very happy with this purchase and am even considering getting a second.


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

that sub looks beautiful =]


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Excellent review!

Another fun thing to try is running some low frequency sine waves through it in free air. Whisper quiet...


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Ah i always wondered what those wierd noises were when messing with subs. Sorry to be off topic, just wondering if the Tempest also has those cone vents, as i heard something like that coming from it, sounded just like it, do you happen to know.

BTW what other sizes does the XLS come in, because for a 10 that sub looks awesome, and i've never been partial to 10's, hows price as well. Always liked 15's myself. But that sub looks awesome, nice review.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Ah i always wondered what those wierd noises were when messing with subs. Sorry to be off topic, just wondering if the Tempest also has those cone vents, as i heard something like that coming from it, sounded just like it, do you happen to know.
> 
> BTW what other sizes does the XLS come in, because for a 10 that sub looks awesome, and i've never been partial to 10's, hows price as well. Always liked 15's myself. But that sub looks awesome, nice review.


www.madisound.com

go to "catalog"

select peerless


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

nice review!!, I like the pictures,and that thing moves free air  nice 

cant wait to get two 12's


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

npdang said:


> Excellent review!
> 
> Another fun thing to try is running some low frequency sine waves through it in free air. Whisper quiet...


im almost positive its because he had the pole vent blocked while laying the subwoofer on its back..


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

newtitan said:


> nice review!!, I like the pictures,and that thing moves free air  nice
> 
> cant wait to get two 12's


read my mind... lol But then i really should just spend more time tuning than switching for a new boner. -_-


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

hcbassplay said:


> I usually listen reggae


Nice...I usually ONLY ever listen to Reggae


----------



## hcbassplay (Jun 19, 2005)

Hehheh, can't be a bass guitar player and not listen to reggae


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

10K2HVN said:


> im almost positive its because he had the pole vent blocked while laying the subwoofer on its back..


I assume the wink means you know that the XLS doesn't have a pole vent on its backplate. (Peerless's SOP is to vent through perforations in the cone under the dustcap instead, as can be seen in the excellent photos above.)

hcbassplay, you[r] write-up was good but your pictures absolutely spectacular, a wonderful tutorial on the external attributes of a top-quality subwoofer. Hopefully now people will stop comparing XLS's to more expensive stamped frame parts....


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> I assume the wink means you know that the XLS doesn't have a pole vent on its backplate. (Peerless's SOP is to vent through perforations in the cone under the dustcap instead, as can be seen in the excellent photos above.)
> 
> hcbassplay, you write-up was good but your pictures absolutely spectacular, a wonderful tutorial on the external attributes of a top-quality subwoofer. Hopefully now people will stop comparing XLS's to more expensive stamped frame parts now....


LOL agreed!


----------



## hcbassplay (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm with you guys, this sub's build quality far exceeds it's price bracket...


----------



## 10K2HVN (Mar 8, 2005)

DS-21 said:


> I assume the wink means you know that the XLS doesn't have a pole vent on its backplate. (Peerless's SOP is to vent through perforations in the cone under the dustcap instead, as can be seen in the excellent photos above.)
> 
> hcbassplay, you[r] write-up was good but your pictures absolutely spectacular, a wonderful tutorial on the external attributes of a top-quality subwoofer. Hopefully now people will stop comparing XLS's to more expensive stamped frame parts....


damn bling bling sticker is covering up the pole vent..!


----------

